# Spay Complications



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Well we thought we were in the home stretch with the girls getting spayed a week ago. Last night after I fed the dogs, I looked at Mia sittng and at the incision site it was swollen like a grapefruit. I called the ER vet immediately and he said I could probably wait until morning to bring her in, but I took her in last night. She is still there. They put in a drain and started antibiotics. The problem is we are going out of town this weekend (my son's engagement party -can't beg off). The vet said we could board her there, and that he was planning to sedate her for 2 weeks anyway...the tech said she would do ok since we are going in a motorhome, and my husband has volunteered to stay home w/ her-but he would miss the engagement party. Big decision to be made in 12 hours! We are not sure what she did. My daughter said she was very excited when she went swimming yesterday...we have painfully monitored all activity to the point of exhaustion-and now this!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

When I got Sinister neutered they told me he couldn't do alot of exercise for 2 weeks and said that he cannot swim or take a bath for a month


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

oh, sorry to hear that...hope she's better soon! Maybe something in the water??


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

JudynRich said:


> ...
> We are not sure what she did. My daughter said she was very excited when she went swimming yesterday...we have painfully monitored all activity to the point of exhaustion-and now this!


 Sorry but I'm confused. Do you mean your daughter went swimming yesterday or do you mean you let your dog go swimming yesterday?

Hope you resolve the problem and no one will miss the big party!!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Will the vet have someone in there most of the time to monitor animals? Can you pick her up on Sunday when you get back? 

if it were my dog, I would leave her at the vet's for the weekend if someone would be there to monitor her. If not, I would take her with me. No reason not to since you'll be in a motor home. Just call your son to find an e-vet in the area. Then you can crate her and take turns keeping an eye on her.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

YES!!!!! MAKE SURE THAT SOMEONE WILL BE MONITERING HER!!!!!!!!! 

When Sin went to get neutered they left him alone in the kennel area for a couple of hours and he freaked out and started digging and he tore his nails apart, they were extremely short and ripped up and the Vet Techs had a hard time stopping the bleeding. It hurt him to walk on his feet for a couple of days, he would limp around and lick them.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

If you really must go, I would leave them with the vet. They can sedate them and monitor them whereas you might not have anywhere to take them if they take a turn for the worse. 
My neighbor's dog just went through this and it looked really bad but the dog was fine in a few weeks. The big bubble was blood trapped between the muscle and skin. They drained it every other day and gave lots of antibiotics.
I hope your girls feel better soon


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Mia didn't swim...she got excited when my daughter swam...the only excitement she has had since last Wed...it is a blood pool, and the vet says she will be fine...just need to be calm.


----------

